# Coronavirus With Cubes?



## MJS Cubing (Mar 10, 2020)

So this might sound controversial, but I have a theory. All of the Chinese cube companies have cubes coming from China. Could these cubes possibly be affected by coronavirus? This is just a theory, and I'm not a super paranoid person about coronavirus, but I might hold off on ordering cubes until this blows over.


----------



## Koen van Aller (Mar 10, 2020)

No, that's not possible. The virus can survive no longer than 20 minutes on products so you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 10, 2020)

It's not going to blow over any time soon, so if you really want to wait for it to blow over, you're probably not going to be getting any new cubes for many months.

Alternatively, if you're worried but still want to get new cubes, all you have to do is to wash your new cubes with soap and water. Alcohol of sufficiently high concentration works too, if you have that. (Depending on your level of paranoia, you can wash the core too, but make sure to dry it promptly to prevent it from rusting.)

Also, wash your hands regularly, etc. etc. Not observing proper hygiene is a way bigger risk factor than imported products from China carrying the virus. (Looks like you're American and it doesn't quite seem like the US of A is doing very well at containing the disease!)


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So this might sound controversial, but I have a theory. All of the Chinese cube companies have cubes coming from China. Could these cubes possibly be affected by coronavirus? This is just a theory, and I'm not a super paranoid person about coronavirus, but I might hold off on ordering cubes until this blows over.


The production rate of cubes and Chinese cube companies might drop, yes. However, I don't think that any virus would stay on the cube for the whole journey.

Even then, do the smart thing and wipe them down, no matter where you get them from. Coronavirus aside, just clean the cube no matter what lol


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 10, 2020)

I think the coronavirus really isn't as bad as people are making it sound. only 4384 people in the US have been tested. The extremely high 5% death rate is just because the only people who have been tested so far in the US are people who are very sick. I am still going to be cautious to avoid getting it, but I don't think it is something to get scared about.


----------



## Cuberstache (Mar 10, 2020)

Information from the World Health Organization says that packages from infected areas are perfectly safe. Furthermore, to refute what @Koen van Aller said, coronavirus lasts on surfaces for hours to days.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 10, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So this might sound controversial, but I have a theory. All of the Chinese cube companies have cubes coming from China. Could these cubes possibly be affected by coronavirus? This is just a theory, and I'm not a super paranoid person about coronavirus, but I might hold off on ordering cubes until this blows over.


Just a quick lookup lead to this:

*Are UPS packages from China safe?*
Yes. The coronavirus is spread most often by respiratory droplets and does not survive long on objects, such as letters or packages, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention.
Therefore, there is "likely very low risk of spread" from packages that are shipped over a period of days or weeks at ambient temperatures, according to the CDC.



Koen van Aller said:


> No, that's not possible. The virus can survive no longer than 20 minutes on products so you don't have to worry about that.


I think a little research would show you that over the last month+ 99% of people say that it can survive for 9 days or so on surfaces, especially if not disinfected. All I did was type that question in and every link I opened said that, and although no one to date is 100% positive on that (due to the lack of study) it is possible to last for more then "48 hours".


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 10, 2020)

this is actually very good question


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

The virus won’t survive that long on your cubes. It will quickly die out. From my understanding, viruses are parasitic and need to take over human cells to spread and live.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The virus won’t survive that long on your cubes. It will quickly die out. From my understanding, viruses are parasitic and need to take over human cells to spread and live.


Wrong, it will and can still last up to 9 days on any surface (including plastic), and especially if it is not disinfected.. Look it up and you will see that.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 10, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> It's not going to blow over any time soon, so if you really want to wait for it to blow over, you're probably not going to be getting any new cubes for many months.
> 
> Alternatively, if you're worried but still want to get new cubes, all you have to do is to wash your new cubes with soap and water. Alcohol of sufficiently high concentration works too, if you have that. (Depending on your level of paranoia, you can wash the core too, but make sure to dry it promptly to prevent it from rusting.)
> 
> Also, wash your hands regularly, etc. etc. Not observing proper hygiene is a way bigger risk factor than imported products from China carrying the virus. (*Looks like you're American and it doesn't quite seem like the US of A is doing very well at containing the disease!)*


Yeah.

we’re not doing so well.

not happy about it exactly

oh well we’ll survive


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 10, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> The virus won’t survive that long on your cubes. It will quickly die out. From my understanding, viruses are parasitic and need to take over human cells to spread and live.





cubeshepherd said:


> Wrong, it will and can still last up to 9 days on any surface (including plastic), and especially if it is not disinfected.. Look it up and you will see that.


Ok sorry, but still, cubes coming from China will take some time to even arrive to places like the US, then be delivered to whoever wants to buy it, which takes a few more than 9 days.


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 10, 2020)

I was planning on making a thread like this today. My views on it is obviously cube stores at the moment will start to run out of stock of cubes but until people like Scotty From Marketing can do anything about property containing the virus, we’re just gonna have to deal with it. Basically, it’s just another flu.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 10, 2020)

I'd like to point out that almost no one in decent health has died from the corona virus, all the cases are from elderly or infants who don't have a decent immune system. Also, the flu is killing just as many people, and how many threads have been made about the flu infecting cubes? If you want to, then you can wipe down your cubes, but there's no reason to live in fear. The news gets all riled up over flu season every year, same as they are now over the corona virus. Also if you do decide to wipe down your cubes, note that anti-bacterial wipes will do absolutely nothing. Get anti-viral wipes or use rubbing alcohol, it's the corona *virus*.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Mar 10, 2020)

I read about people taking baths in vinegar to prevent getting the plague, and the coronavirus is a bit likie the plague, so give your cube a vinegar bath lol.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 10, 2020)

This thread is kind of stupid, IDK where I was going with it Lol.



WarriorCatCuber said:


> I read about people taking baths in vinegar to prevent getting the plague, and the coronavirus is a bit likie the plague, so give your cube a vinegar bath lol.


Yay! Let's rust all the hardware!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 10, 2020)

ProStar said:


> all the cases are from elderly or infants who don't have a decent immune system.


Actually no one under the age of 10 has died from coronavirus so far.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Actually no one under the age of 10 has died from coronavirus so far.


@ProStar is also right about the fact about people with poor immune systems. Let's just hope that nobody here has any health issues!


----------



## Lux (Mar 10, 2020)

Koen van Aller said:


> No, that's not possible. The virus can survive no longer than 20 minutes on products so you don't have to worry about that.


Yes, It's true in fact. I'm from Italy and in every announcement that they gave us none said that it's dangerous to receive packages from China. But still, if you want to wait until this ends it's fine.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 11, 2020)

Lux said:


> Yes, It's true in fact. I'm from Italy and in every announcement that they gave us none said that it's dangerous to receive packages from China. But still, if you want to wait until this ends it's fine.


Oof, living in Italy right now must be terrible. I heard that most people either are not allowed or too afraid to leave their homes. Is that true?


----------



## carcass (Mar 11, 2020)

Coronavirus is less deadly than the flu. Just a thought.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 11, 2020)

carcass said:


> Coronavirus is less deadly than the flu. Just a thought.



True. As I said, no one who was otherwise healthy has died yet


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 12, 2020)

carcass said:


> Coronavirus is less deadly than the flu. Just a thought.


NO WTF

How do you look at current case fatality rates (probably 1%-3%, taking underreporting into account) and say that it's "less deadly" than the seasonal flu, which has estimated fatality rates of _less than 0.1%_? You're not only wrong, you're wrong by a whole order of magnitude.



ProStar said:


> True. As I said, no one who was otherwise healthy has died yet


You may be right, and _you_ may be safe from severe complications of the disease if you do happen to catch the virus because you're a healthy young individual, but _sick people exist_.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 12, 2020)

xyzzy said:


> How do you look at current case fatality rates (probably 1%-3%, taking underreporting into account) and say that it's "less deadly" than the seasonal flu, which has estimated fatality rates of _less than 0.1%_? You're not only wrong, you're wrong by a whole order of magnitude.


The flu is pretty deadly, but vaccines are the big factor there. Also, doctors can't say which is more deadly for sure, so let's not come to conclusions.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 12, 2020)

brododragon said:


> The flu is pretty deadly, but vaccines are the big factor there. Also, doctors can't say which is more deadly for sure, so let's not come to conclusions.


Vaccines make it less likely that you get the disease, not generally make it less serious when you do. Vaccines would therefore have little or no effect on the mortality rate, which is deaths/infections.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 12, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Vaccines make it less likely that you get the disease, not generally make it less serious when you do. Vaccines would therefore have little or no effect on the mortality rate, which is deaths/infections.


I think I might of meant overall death rate, but I have no idea what I was thinking when I said that.


----------



## Wish Lin (Mar 12, 2020)

Ok. I am not sure how safe it is for you guys in the US or somewhere else getting Chinese cubes now. But here are some information I know for now.

I live in Taiwan and fortunately, we only have 47 cases until now thanks to our government and a good health system. Right now no cubing stores in Taiwan are rolling new cubes out.

Some facts:

Just to show how contagious it is, a case in Taiwan caught the disease by *just sitting in front of another case in a classroom WITH THE MASK ON ALL THE TIME.*


----------



## brododragon (Mar 12, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> WITH THE MASK ON ALL THE TIME.


Masks can decrease the chance of getting it by 80%, but the way that most people use them renders them useless.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 12, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> *Even if the flu killed a bunch of people, let’s not forgot if you survive a flu, nothing remains, But even if you survive COVID-19, you will suffer from lung problems for the rest of your life.*


I can find no reference to this. It’s very contagious, but everything I’ve seen suggests that if you get it a full recovery is the most likely eventual outcome.


----------



## Wish Lin (Mar 12, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> I can find no reference to this. It’s very contagious, but everything I’ve seen suggests that if you get it a full recovery is the most likely eventual outcome.


There are cases of lung transplant surgeries in China for patients who end up with a malfunctioning lung. 

The first case in Taiwan has this after coronavirus infection:








Idiopathic pulmonary fibrosis - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org





The news said that the doctor isn’t sure whether she will be full recovery or have that for the rest of her life.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 12, 2020)

Wish Lin said:


> There are cases of lung transplant surgeries in China for patients who end up with a malfunctioning lung.
> 
> The first case in Taiwan has this after coronavirus infection:
> 
> ...


It’s a respiratory disease, it’s highly likely that a few patients will have lasting damage. The same is true of the flu. That’s very different than you WILL suffer from lung problems for the rest of your life.


----------



## Wish Lin (Mar 12, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> It’s a respiratory disease, it’s highly likely that a few patients will have lasting damage. The same is true of the flu. That’s very different than you WILL suffer from lung problems for the rest of your life.


Yes, you are right, I shouldn’t say WILL. I just mean that it leads to lung inflammation and it may cause lasting problems.


----------



## carcass (Mar 12, 2020)

Well crap my competition was cancelled for coronavirus and like everyone going is not over 40(to my knowledge) RIP me


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 12, 2020)

carcass said:


> Well crap my competition was cancelled for coronavirus and like everyone going is not over 40(to my knowledge) RIP me


Why do people keep thinking that just because they themselves are not older (or have other health issues that they are just fine)? Even if you do not have signs of the virus or get it very mildly (if you even know you have it) does not mean that you will (or anyone for that matter) will pass it on to hundreds of other people (some of which might get it really bad). Canceling competitions where it is bad, getting back, or near areas of where there was a positive report is the best option for the local community, even if you and others don't like it.

And I say this with having to cancel a competition that we were going to host. I do not like to cancel it since a lot of people were looking forward to it, but I am not thinking of myself in that regard, but rather everyone that will be attending the competition (including spectators) and the after affect of people that the competitors will be in contact with after the competition (including there parents, grandparents, etc.)

Some points:
People can still be carriers of this virus without showing any signs, and pass it on to others.
It is a highly transmittable virus
It can last on surfaces for up to 9 days.
You may not show signs of it for up to 14 days after you get it for the first time.
Even if you get it and it goes away, you can still get it again.

Sorry for this sounding rant like, but I for one am getting really tired of people thinking only of themselves and that even if they get the virus they will not be that bad off, due to their age, health, or what ever the cause. If you and everyone else truly wants to try and fight/contain this as quickly and best as possible then be thoughtful of others and be proactive and not reactive.

If you get it and only a mild case, then congrats, but what about a family member that gets it and has a severe case? How would you like that? (don't answer, just think about it).

There will always be illness and viruses so you can't always avoid it, but for something new like this and the world trying to contain it as best as possible, I think that canceling/moving a competition is not that bad for a couple of months.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 13, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Why do people keep thinking that just because they themselves are not older (or have other health issues that they are just fine)? Even if you do not have signs of the virus or get it very mildly (if you even know you have it) does not mean that you will (or anyone for that matter) will pas it on to hundreds of other people (some of which might get it really bad). Canceling competitions where it is bad, getting back, or near areas of where there was a positive report is the best option for the local community, even if you and others don't like it.
> 
> And I say this with having to cancel a competition that we were going to host. I do not like to cancel it since a lot of people were looking forward to it, but I am not thinking of myself in that regard, but rather everyone that will be attending the competition (including spectators) and the after affect of people that the competitors will be in contact with after the competition (including there parents, grandparents, etc.)
> 
> ...



Well put. I would add that for the competitions that have been cancelled a lot of the work that has gone into organizing them has not been lost. This means that if the Coronavirus dies down in the next couple of months, as seems likely one way or another, it is very likely that most of the competitions that have been cancelled will be rescheduled in the next 6 months or so.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 13, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Even if you get it and it goes away, you can still get it again.


Scientists have said it's almost impossible and likey due too human error.


cubeshepherd said:


> will pas it on to hundreds of other people


On average, you will is it on to only 2.5 people.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Scientists have said it's almost impossible and likey due too human error.
> 
> On average, you will is it on to only 2.5 people.


I think you missed what I was trying to get across and deflect the attention elsewhere.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 13, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> I think you missed what I was trying to get across and deflect the attention elsewhere.


I see your point, I'm just correcting your facts.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> I see your point, I'm just correcting your facts.


Fact's though that no one fully knows to be guarantees at this point (both on your end and mine). I will avid though stating facts until we know for sure about them.


----------



## brododragon (Mar 13, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Fact's though that no one fully knows to be guarantees at this point (both on your end and mine). I will avid though stating facts until we know for sure about them.


Ya, I think that the fact that no one really is for sure on anything causes more confusion and makes it scarier. But the fact that large groups should be avoided at almost any cost definently remains.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Mar 13, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Masks can decrease the chance of getting it by 80%, but the way that most people use them renders them useless.


it stops from spreading but not from catching so yeah


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm going to be working from home starting next week due to the coronavirus, so I guess I can cube while I work now.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 13, 2020)

Zarxrax said:


> I'm going to be working from home starting next week due to the coronavirus, so I guess I can cube while I work now.


Maybe Coronavirus is what it will take for older cubers to catch up with the younguns.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 13, 2020)

Zarxrax said:


> I'm going to be working from home starting next week due to the coronavirus, so I guess I can cube while I work now.


I'm telling your boss


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Mar 13, 2020)

One Wheel said:


> Maybe Coronavirus is what it will take for older cubers to catch up with the younguns.


I have no school for the next 2 weeks, so I can practice a lot too


----------



## SleeperOPMD (Mar 13, 2020)

Heyaw,

Sorry for this to be one of my first posts here, but as a biology major, let me clear a few things up:



Koen van Aller said:


> No, that's not possible. The virus can survive no longer than 20 minutes on products so you don't have to worry about that.



As someone mentioned, that's incorrect. The virus can persist for quite a while. However, exposure to UV light, alcohol, bleach, etc. will kill it, so just treat your cube with some rubbing alcohol (isopropyl alcohol) when you get it and you'll be fine.



WarriorCatCuber said:


> ... so give your cube a vinegar bath lol.


The acetic acid in vinegar is probably not concentrated enough to do a good job. Use rubbing alcohol or bleach. Soap or leaving it disassembled in the sun (UV light) will work in a pinch, but alcohol and bleach are better choices.



carcass said:


> Coronavirus is less deadly than the flu. Just a thought.



Not even close. Coronavirus (COVID-19) is WAY more deadly than the flu. The flu has killed more people because it's been around longer, but COVID-19 is significantly more deadly. It's also more contagious (R0 of 2.2 vs. 1.3).



cubeshepherd said:


> Even if you get it and it goes away, you can still get it again.



You can only get it again if it mutates, which is definitely possible. However, as far as I know, there are no reported cases of a mutated version of COVID-19.

While most people here are young and healthy, if you catch it, you can transmit it to loved ones with weaker immune systems who may not be so lucky. Be smart and say safe.

-Sleepy


----------



## Nanite (Mar 13, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> So this might sound controversial, but I have a theory. All of the Chinese cube companies have cubes coming from China. Could these cubes possibly be affected by coronavirus? This is just a theory, and I'm not a super paranoid person about coronavirus, but I might hold off on ordering cubes until this blows over.


Yep.. Covid-19 Scrambled my cubes!
LOL. ;p
In truth, the virus has been found to have survived on objects for a lot longer than many other germ viruses.
Think of hand rails, electronic buttons, shopping carts, money! 
Your apprehension is well supported by researchers. I've got a weakened immune system already and have been practicing certain precautions to avoid catching even a cold.
The best thing is wash...Really wash your hands with soap for 20seconds try reciting the SUNNE or any 20sec algorithm. Leave puzzles in quarantine. Wipe down with peroxide, it kills germs and won't harm the painted stickers. (I known from experience that hand sanitizer can remove paint..not all sanitizer does but I'm careful with all cubes)
Thanks for reading
Self isolate...*thinks of cube collection* ...Done


----------



## SleeperOPMD (Mar 14, 2020)

Nanite said:


> Wipe down with peroxide, it kills germs and won't harm the painted stickers. (I known from experience that hand sanitizer can remove paint..not all sanitizer does but I'm careful with all cubes)



Hydrogen peroxide will kill viruses. Just confirming for anyone reading. Good to know that It won't kill stickers/paint!


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 14, 2020)

SleeperOPMD said:


> Hydrogen peroxide will kill viruses. Just confirming for anyone reading. Good to know that It won't kill stickers/paint!


It should rain hydrogen peroxide then.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> It should rain hydrogen peroxide then.


That would have a lot of bad consequences. I vote no.


----------



## SleeperOPMD (Mar 14, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> It should rain hydrogen peroxide then.



Just carry a good umbrella.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 16, 2020)

It’s sure good that the WHO is finally getting on board with people washing their feet. They’re so unhygienic.


----------



## Lux (Mar 17, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Oof, living in Italy right now must be terrible. I heard that most people either are not allowed or too afraid to leave their homes. Is that true?


We're in quarantine right now, but if you act responsibly it is less dangerous. People are dying and the situation is severe. The government is telling us to stay at home not to infect each other, so I believe that people are being thoughtful, in the majority of the cases.
Wish you the best in this critical situation and if go under quarantine like us today, having a community like this could be very important.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 21, 2020)

Lux said:


> We're in quarantine right now, but if you act responsibly it is less dangerous. People are dying and the situation is severe. The government is telling us to stay at home not to infect each other, so I believe that people are being thoughtful, in the majority of the cases.
> Wish you the best in this critical situation and if go under quarantine like us today, having a community like this could be very important.


NY is going into lockdown on Sunday. I am stocked up on lube and cubes so I'm ready to break the boredom.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> NY is going into lockdown on Sunday. I am stocked up on lube and cubes so I'm ready to break the boredom.


Minnesota is probably the next state to go into lockdown. A lot of people here don't give a crap that they might be spreading it to others. Those are the people who are wrecking our schools and cubing competitions.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 21, 2020)

Funny thing about lockdown quarantine: essential jobs need to keep getting done. Hospitals, pharmacies, and grocery stores need to stay open, as well as infrastructure like roads, water, electricity, internet, etc. Also the entire supply chain for all of those things. In reality 100% lockdown quarantine means “don’t go to school, church, theaters, concerts, sporting events, or sit-down restaurants, and if your job can be done over the telephone or internet then do that.” At most 100% of people staying home means about 30% of people staying home.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 21, 2020)

I would argue that internet is essential...


----------



## CodingCuber (Mar 22, 2020)

I wonder how coronavirus will effect cube stores. I know that @speedcubecomau closed their retail store and I’m concerned that stock could be very limited.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Mar 22, 2020)

Dunno if this has been asked as I dont have time to read every page, will Chinese companies be able to bring out new cubes? I'm in the market for a new cube, semi-owning my friends cube is kind of strange.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 23, 2020)

GAN 356 X said:


> Dunno if this has been asked as I dont have time to read every page, will Chinese companies be able to bring out new cubes? I'm in the market for a new cube, semi-owning my friends cube is kind of strange.


I take it so, GAN must have been planning to release the 356 M throughout the worst of the coronavirus in China, and now everything is begging to get back to normal there it was released, so as of now it’s a yes I think.


----------



## NacksSnack (Mar 23, 2020)

Their cube is made of plastic so the virus won't last from its surface before it can be delivered to your respective stores.


----------



## Timecard47 (Mar 23, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I think the coronavirus really isn't as bad as people are making it sound. only 4384 people in the US have been tested. The extremely high 5% death rate is just because the only people who have been tested so far in the US are people who are very sick. I am still going to be cautious to avoid getting it, but I don't think it is something to get scared about.


400 people have died tho


----------



## Owen Morrison (Mar 23, 2020)

well now they have tested a bunch more people. I know someone who had all of the symptoms of coronavirus, and they needed help breathing. They wouldn't test her though because she wasn't in the high risk group. So they mostly test people in the high risk group who have really bad symptoms. So way more people have it then the numbers say, and the death rate is way lower than it seems.


----------



## carcass (Mar 26, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Why do people keep thinking that just because they themselves are not older (or have other health issues that they are just fine)? Even if you do not have signs of the virus or get it very mildly (if you even know you have it) does not mean that you will (or anyone for that matter) will pass it on to hundreds of other people (some of which might get it really bad). Canceling competitions where it is bad, getting back, or near areas of where there was a positive report is the best option for the local community, even if you and others don't like it.
> 
> And I say this with having to cancel a competition that we were going to host. I do not like to cancel it since a lot of people were looking forward to it, but I am not thinking of myself in that regard, but rather everyone that will be attending the competition (including spectators) and the after affect of people that the competitors will be in contact with after the competition (including there parents, grandparents, etc.)
> 
> ...


Well I’m sorry


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 28, 2020)

carcass said:


> Coronavirus is less deadly than the flu. Just a thought.


That's what we thought a few days ago before this thing exploded.


----------



## Yohib Hussain (Mar 28, 2020)

Just stay in home and stay safe


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 28, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> That's what we thought a few days ago before this thing exploded.


We knew it was more lethal when it was mostly localised to China months ago. People are only now focusing on it more as it isn’t some news from faraway, it’s affecting everyone now.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 28, 2020)

True. My school didn't really take it seriously, and it had to shut down because they weren't sanitizing all the surfaces. No one got it, at least not that I know of, but now my school is closed until April 17th at least, and it might be longer. Every day they announce longer closings.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

This has changed from a simple question about whether or not to be scared of ordering cubes into the cornavirus debate thread, and it's just the two sides(deadly/nbd) arguing with no one changing opinion...


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 28, 2020)

Yohib Hussain said:


> Just stay in home and stay safe


It’s interesting how there is a dichotomy now between people who stay home and isolate/quarantine and those who if they stayed home other people would die. The strictest lockdown I’ve heard of was in Wuhan, China, where people had to stay in their apartments and got groceries delivered to the lobby of the building. Who delivered the groceries?


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

People are freaking out that there are 80,000-100,000 people it the US that have corona, and that there's a death rate of 1%, but just think about the fact that the population of the US is 327.2 million. That means 0.03% of Americans have the corona virus, and 0.000519559902200489% of Americans have died from the Corona. That's lower than the Flu, yet there isn't a thread every year about Flu killing us.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> People are freaking out that there are 80,000-100,000 people it the US that have corona, and that there's a death rate of 1%, but just think about the fact that the population of the US is 327.2 million. That means 0.03% of Americans have the corona virus, and 0.000519559902200489% of Americans have died from the Corona. That's lower than the Flu, yet there isn't a thread every year about Flu killing us.


Yes, but that is at the moment though!! With epidemics, there is a exponential growth curve of cases, where it shoots up, America, the UK, Italy and many other countries are in the beginning or middle of that rapid growth. As it stand, cases will continue to grow and that number you just quoted will be far higher. The 'flatten the curve' hashtag is about making this epidemic more like the flu, in the way that the cases are spread out over a longer period, so the hospitals have more time to treat people. if coronavirus goes up in the exponential growth curve we're seeing the health system is overwhelmed, there's not enough equiptment and not enough people can be treated, so FAR more die. Makeshift morgues are being setup in NYC, Itay's healthacre system is comletley overwhelmed. They're having to decide who does and doesn't get ventialtors. If that doen't show the gravity of the situation then I don't know what will.


----------



## ProStar (Mar 28, 2020)

TomTheCuber101 said:


> Yes, but that is at the moment though!! With epidemics, there is a exponential growth curve of cases, where it shoots up, America, the UK, Italy and many other countries are in the beginning or middle of that rapid growth. As it stand, cases will continue to grow and that number you just quoted will be far higher. The 'flatten the curve' hashtag is about making this epidemic more like the flu, in the way that the cases are spread out over a longer period, so the hospitals have more time to treat people. if coronavirus goes up in the exponential growth curve we're seeing the health system is overwhelmed, there's not enough equiptment and not enough people can be treated, so FAR more die. Makeshift morgues are being setup in NYC, Itay's healthacre system is comletley overwhelmed. They're having to decide who does and doesn't get ventialtors. If that doen't show the gravity of the situation then I don't know what will.



Again, the only people in serious danger are those already in serious danger. The people who are likely to die from Corona are the same people that would be likely to die from pneumonia


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Mar 28, 2020)

Exactly. Coronavirus causes pneunomia. Think of all the people at risk, those with respitory problems, the elderly, heart issues (yes that can be a problem with coronavirus) and much more. The UK identified 1.5 million people at risk, that puts it at 2.3% of the population at risk. The NHS is easily overwhelmed by this number, so then you end up with so many dying due to lack of equiptment. Apply this to America, where there will be a higher proportion due to things like a higher obesity rate, then almost 11 million are at risk and could die, perhaps more due to people being fearful of going to hospitals due to a lack of insurance and other reasons, so they don't get treated soon enough, so it gets to a severe case and they could die. 11 million deaths would be like NY and LA being completley wiped off the map, that's a serious threat. People are worried about North Korea nuking cities, Coronavirus could cause the same amount of deaths. It is serious.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 29, 2020)

Even if it is more serious than flu I don't like the fact that flu deaths are apparently unimportant and not worth locking down for or social distancing. 
"_At least 29 million people in the U.S. have experienced flu illnesses this season, the CDC estimates. About 280,000 people have been hospitalized so far, and an estimated 16,000 have died, including 105 children"._
"_Health experts warned earlier this month that this flu season (in USA) could be just as deadly as the 2017-2018 season, when 61,000 flu-related deaths were recorded_".
"The World Health Organization reports flu causes 5 million cases of severe illness worldwide and kills 650,000 people a year. "
"_In the winter seasons from 2013/14 to 2016/17, an estimated average of 5,290,000 ILI cases occurred in Italy, corresponding to an incidence of 9%. More than 68,000 deaths attributable to flu epidemics were estimated in the study period._" 
My expert opinion (as a puzzle maker) would be to spend all the money on looking after the vulnerable instead so the world doesn't go 'bankrupt' which in itself courses death through suicides and lower living standards. If this doesn't go away or comes back yearly are we seriously going to stay like this for ever?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Again, the only people in serious danger are those already in serious danger. The people who are likely to die from Corona are the same people that would be likely to die from pneumonia


Not necessarily true. It is a lot more complicated then that since things no one really knows who/what it affects the most (other then what has already been said). I think if it only "is dangerous" to those that are already in danger, then several people that got it would not have died from it (people that is with no underlining symptoms) are those that are healthy.

In recent weeks/days, it has shown that it can/does affect certain blood types over others, it affects men more so then woman, and certain regions of the world get hit harder then other (which can relate to blood types).

With that being said I think that, yes older people, those with health conditions/trouble are at more risk, but that does not mean that it is only that.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> People are freaking out that there are 80,000-100,000 people it the US that have corona, and that there's a death rate of 1%, but just think about the fact that the population of the US is 327.2 million. That means 0.03% of Americans have the corona virus, and 0.000519559902200489% of Americans have died from the Corona. That's lower than the Flu, yet there isn't a thread every year about Flu killing us.


Well, the flu isn't as contagious, and the coronavirus is expected to get worse. If it were like the flu, we wouldn't be quarantined, would we?


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 30, 2020)

cant wait to watch the documentary 50 years from now on the coronavirus. and tell my kids someday i lived thro a pandemic


----------



## brododragon (Mar 30, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> cant wait to watch the documentary 50 years from now on the coronavirus. and tell my kids someday i lived thro a pandemic


It's wierd to think that some day nobody will care, kinda like global warming. It was extremely controversial and scary, and then nobody cared. The difference is global warming is still affecting us.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> well now they have tested a bunch more people.


Doesn't anybody watch the news?! They are only testing people in nursing homes, or people who are hospitalized! The number of cases is actually a lot higher, but nobody actually is getting tested! Normal people like us are not allowed to get tested. Let me say that again: Most of the U.S. population is not getting tested (or allowed to get tested), even if they think they have it!


----------



## crazycuber36 (Mar 30, 2020)

brododragon said:


> It's wierd to think that some day nobody will care, kinda like global warming. It was extremely controversial and scary, and then nobody cared. The difference is global warming is still affecting us.


ya, i totally forgot about global warming and all


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 2, 2020)

crazycuber36 said:


> cant wait to watch the documentary 50 years from now on the coronavirus. and tell my kids someday i lived thro a pandemic


lol. My mom wants me to keep a journal so that someday I can tell my kids about it.


----------



## Ravagerous (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> People are freaking out that there are 80,000-100,000 people it the US that have corona, and that there's a death rate of 1%, but just think about the fact that the population of the US is 327.2 million. That means 0.03% of Americans have the corona virus, and 0.000519559902200489% of Americans have died from the Corona. That's lower than the Flu, yet there isn't a thread every year about Flu killing us.



It won't be long until the coronavirus gives you the numbers you want. You just wait.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Apr 21, 2020)

Lol we are just a bunch of people who think we know what we are talking about but actually don’t. Listen to the WHO and your country’s government. Watch less news. 15 cubers aren’t going to change anything. Stay safe y’all


----------



## NacksSnack (Apr 21, 2020)

Stay in your homes and watch for updates. Lots of things to do while in lockdown. Cubing, cubing, eating, sleeping. Rinse repeat.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 21, 2020)

I heard that sources from the WHO might be corrupt by Chinese officials lol


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

I am going to enjoy this lockdown by going outside and visiting friends, as well as going to a new home bible study(Christian) created in the midst of this disease


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I am going to enjoy this lockdown by going outside and visiting friends, as well as going to a new home bible study(Christian) created in the midst of this disease


Soooo, by not locking down?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I am going to enjoy this lockdown by going outside and visiting friends, as well as going to a new home bible study(Christian) created in the midst of this disease


Visiting Friends? In my state (New York) and the other states in the tri-state area cannot be with friends. You are only allowed out of your house for something essential, or a run/bike ride etc. You need to wear a mask too.


----------



## Timoth3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I think the coronavirus really isn't as bad as people are making it sound. only 4384 people in the US have been tested. The extremely high 5% death rate is just because the only people who have been tested so far in the US are people who are very sick. I am still going to be cautious to avoid getting it, but I don't think it is something to get scared about.


Umm... 4 million in the US have been tested? Sources: https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-tests-us-total-daily-counts-over-time-2020-4?amp 
https://amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/610132/ 
I don’t know if you just didn’t proofread your comment but yeah, as long as you do what the cdc says their is nothing to worry about.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

I'd like to formally state that I don't give **** about corona, even if I do get it(assuming I haven't already) I'll at worst have flu-like symptoms for a few days, and at best I won't have any symptoms at all. I have a decent immune system, I'm fine.



CuberStache said:


> Soooo, by not locking down?



Yup. The quarantine is going to be lifted soon anyway where I am. Plus there's the whole herd immunity theory that scientists have come up with, although I'd do the same if that didn't exist



MJS Cubing said:


> Visiting Friends?



Yes.



MJS Cubing said:


> In my state (New York) and the other states in the tri-state area cannot be with friends.



That sucks, Florida is lifting the quarantine order soon, and anyone not in a big city didn't care about it anyway



MJS Cubing said:


> You need to wear a mask too.



lol, the way people are handling them, it's just making corona spread more.



Ravagerous said:


> It won't be long until the coronavirus gives you the numbers you want. You just wait.



Oh, I am. And so far the death/day is about the same(maybe a little higher, but that's just natural variance) as it was before corona. Take this situation:

I am 95 years old with heart disease. I have a cardiac arrest and, sadly, the doctors aren't able to save me and I die. Then I get tested later and it turns out that apparently I had coronavirus. On the report, the death cause is now Coronavirus, one tick is added to the death toll, and my heart attack is merely a contributing cause.

That's how the numbers got so high. If that same thing occurs, except it turns out that person had the flu, would flu be the death cause? No! It would be a contributing cause, with the main cause being cardiac arrest


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> You need to wear a mask too.





ProStar said:


> lol, the way people are handling them, it's just making corona spread more.


WHO has said two things that completely invalidate the use of masks:
1. People aren't wearing the right type of mask. The masks people wear have big enough pores that COVID-19 can get through.
2. The practices that people use with masks makes them completely useless anyway.


ProStar said:


> home bible study(Christian) created in the midst of this disease


Cool! were doing a similar thing.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'd like to formally state that I don't give **** about corona


Take a moment to realize how stinking selfish that sounds.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Take a moment to realize how stinking selfish that sounds.



I'm saying people are overreacting and making it a much larger problem then it should be


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm saying people are overreacting and making it a much larger problem then it should be


Yeah. Just respect the quarantine and it'll blow over.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Yeah. Just respect the quarantine and it'll blow over.



No, I'm saying people are freaking out about Corona, not quarantine


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm saying people are overreacting and making it a much larger problem then it should be


Hmmm yes, 100 thousand people dying with potentially millions more deaths to come is totally not worthy of our attention. I just also think that it is extremely selfish and disrespect full to break quarantine just cause you think corona won't affect you. Sure, it probably won't kill you, but you could give it to your friends and your parents who give it to their parents, until it spreads to the vulnerable who could very well die, and may not have if you weren't stupid and broke quarantine.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Hmmm yes, 100 thousand people dying with potentially millions more deaths to come is totally not worthy of our attention. I just also think that it is extremely selfish and disrespect full to break quarantine just cause you think corona won't affect you. Sure, it probably won't kill you, but you could give it to your friends and your parents who give it to their parents, until it spreads to the vulnerable who could very well die, and may not have if you weren't stupid and broke quarantine.


When did he say he would break the quarantine?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> When did he say he would break the quarantine?



"by going outside and visiting friends, as well as going to a new home bible study(Christian)"

That pretty much breaks all the rules, plus I wasn't wearing a mask or anything like that




Etotheipi said:


> Hmmm yes, 100 thousand people dying with potentially millions more deaths to come is totally not worthy of our attention.



I'll make sure to send people freaking out about the flu and every disease in existence because it's killed a bunch of people even though most people are completely fine your way, you'd get along great



Etotheipi said:


> I just also think that it is extremely selfish and disrespect full to break quarantine just cause you think corona won't affect you.



Quarantine isn't a law or anything where I am, just a very strong recommendation. And even if corona does affect me and I actually get symptoms, I'll just be sick for a few days



Etotheipi said:


> Sure, it probably won't kill you, but you could give it to your friends and your parents who give it to their parents



So we should go in quarantine during flu season? I might have the flu without realizing it and if I visit my grandparents they might get sick, and if I leave the house I could contaminate a bunch of people, just like corona.



Etotheipi said:


> until it spreads to the vulnerable who could very well die



Those vulnerable to corona are vulnerable to _every other sickness. _Those that are vulnerable are the people with low immune systems, and those with low immune systems are just as vulnerable to all sicknesses, so you're basically saying we should all go on lockdown and isolation whenever a disease comes up.



Etotheipi said:


> and may not have if you weren't stupid and broke quarantine.



Whether or not I'm stupid for leaving my house is completely subjective, but besides that, you're again implying that we should always go into quarantine whenever a new sickness arises




Please do your research before believing the press, they'll spin anything any way they can to sell copies. Take this specific example:

Headline: "Coronavirus Victims Being Buried on Hart Island"
Summary: Trenches are being dug on Hart Island, New York for unclaimed Coronavirus victims

This article implies that the death toll is so high that they have to go Nazi-style and throw the unclaimed victims into trenches. In reality, Heart Island has always been used to bury unclaimed corpses, and the bodies are buried one by one. From the wiki article on Heart Island:



> The dead are buried in trenches. Babies are placed in coffins, which are stacked in groups of 100, measuring five coffins deep and usually in twenty rows. Adults are placed in larger pine boxes placed according to size, and are stacked in sections of 150, measuring three coffins deep in two rows. There are seven sizes of coffins, which range from 1 to 7 feet (0.30 to 2.13 m) long. Each box is labeled with an identification number, the person's age, ethnicity, and the place where the body was found, if applicable.



tl;dr of that quote: Trenches are dug and the bodies are placed in coffins then buried

Notice something? Like, maybe, that it's a public cemetery used for dead, unclaimed bodies, and not just corona victims?


This is just one example, but if you don't believe me, ask your parents if news stations strictly broadcast the truth or if they will spin the story in a way to get more viewers.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 21, 2020)

@ProStar @Etotheipi 

Girls, Girls, you're both pretty can we talk about the MGC 7x7 now?

This is starting to sound like the parents threw away my cubes thread.


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> just as vulnerable to all sicknesses


Not all sicknesses are equal, you are much less likely to die from flu than corona regardless of age, they are very different diseases, and corona is the more dangerous one. Please stop comparing them as if they are equal.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> can we talk about the MGC 7x7 now?



If we aren't all on quarantine when the MGC 7 comes out, then you and @Sub1Hour should throw a giant party


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Not all sicknesses are equal, you are much less likely to die from flu than corona regardless of age



That's not really that true, the flu and corona are very comparable in terms of "deadliness"



Etotheipi said:


> they are very different diseases, and corona is the more dangerous one.



While they are different, corona isn't that much more dangerous



Etotheipi said:


> Please stop comparing them as if they are equal.



They are roughly comparable



Etotheipi said:


> I have lost pretty much all my respect for you btw.



I don't mean to sound as though I'm flaming, but honestly that just shows you don't accept someone with a different view point. I don't agree with you and think you're very wrong and misinformed, but that doesn't mean I don't respect you.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Quarantine isn't a law or anything where I am, just a very strong recommendation. And even if corona does affect me and I actually get symptoms, I'll just be sick for a few days


...And, spread it to those who are more vunerable. Also, if you think, "Oh, well I'll just quarantine if I get sick," Corona can take over a week to manifest symptoms, and is sometimes entirely asymptomatic, meaning you can infect people without even showing symptoms.


ProStar said:


> So we should go in quarantine during flu season? I might have the flu without realizing it and if I visit my grandparents they might get sick, and if I leave the house I could contaminate a bunch of people, just like corona.


The only way that sentence would make sense is if your an Anti-Vaxxer. Vaccines keep people from getting the flu, and we're in luck, because we have flu vaccines.



ProStar said:


> They are roughly comparable





ProStar said:


> While they are different, corona isn't that much more dangerous





ProStar said:


> That's not really that true, the flu and corona are very comparable in terms of "deadliness"


Please remember that vaccines exist.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 21, 2020)

brododragon said:


> ...And, spread it to those who are more vunerable.



Again, more vulnerable people are vulnerable to any sickness and could die of a cold



brododragon said:


> Also, if you think, "Oh, well I'll just quarantine if I get sick," Corona can take over a week to manifest symptoms, and is sometimes entirely asymptomatic, meaning you can infect people without even showing symptoms.



I'm completely aware of that, and if anything, that makes corona less deadly, since many people don't even get sick when they do have it



brododragon said:


> The only way that sentence would make sense is if your an Anti-Vaxxer. Vaccines keep people from getting the flu, and we're in luck, because we have flu vaccines.



That is not true. The flu vaccine treats the most common type of flu from last year. There are thousands of types of the flu, and the experts are just making an educated guess about what type of flu they should make vaccines for. Want proof that vaccines don't always work? Almost everyone is the US gets flu vaccines every year, yet millions get the flu each year. So flu is still a problem, even if you get vaccinated.





brododragon said:


> Please remember that vaccines exist.



Please remember you're wrong


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't know. DO vaccines for Corona exist? You would think somebody would get on top of that and try to make one.

Just curious... I'm not trying to spark a fire of rage in anyone... Don't @ me lol

I think everybody needs to go to the CDC website and read what the experts are saying before making arguments.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> I don't know. DO vaccines for Corona exist? You would think somebody would get on top of that and try to make one.


There are multiple vaccines undergoing clinical trials right now.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 21, 2020)

Tabe said:


> There are multiple vaccines undergoing clinical trials right now.


That's good to hear.


----------



## Tabe (Apr 21, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> That's good to hear.


They have also just approved the first in-home* testing kit and, I believe, have approved tests that can tell whether you HAD the virus previously.

* - it's in-home in the sense that you take the swab yourself but you still gotta send it off to a lab to be tested.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> I'm completely aware of that, and if anything, that makes corona less deadly, since many people don't even get sick when they do have it


Two things:
1. You might still have symptoms, just haven't shown them* yet*
2. You may be asymptomatic or just haven't shown yet, but you can still transmit it.
If anything, it's more dangerous, because it can be transmitted before you show symptoms. Look at this quote from this article:


> Sixty singers went to rehearsal and followed all the rules, according to the Los Angeles Times — nobody hugged, shook hands or appeared ill — yet three weeks later, 45 were diagnosed with COVID-19 or had symptoms of the disease, and two have died.





ProStar said:


> That is not true. The flu vaccine treats the most common type of flu from last year. There are thousands of types of the flu, and the experts are just making an educated guess about what type of flu they should make vaccines for. Want proof that vaccines don't always work? Almost everyone is the US gets flu vaccines every year, yet millions get the flu each year. So flu is still a problem, even if you get vaccinated.


Everything about this is wrong. Scientists collect all the data from the previous year and then* make a forecast about the next year*. That’s like saying meteorologists just say that it’s going to rain how much it did yesterday. No, they collect information about the past to make a forecast about the future. Here’s an article on it. More reasons they’re not comparable:
1. Flu symptoms are easy to spot and manifest quickly, while Corona may just look like the common cold.
2. Corona spreads easier and survives longer on surfaces.

Please site the article you’re getting these bogus facts from.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow, once again I am amazed at the...(how to best put it)...ignorance, silliness, blow off attitude, somewhat selfish talk in this thread, especially in the last day or two from some of you.

Now before I say anymore, please note that I have been carefully keeping up to date on all the new, news on COVID-19, but that does not mean that I know everything, or that things are not going to change.

Here are some things that I want to point out (which most people know or should know by now), but are worth mentioning again. I also am going to throw out both sides to the argument as I see fairly clearly both of them and as all people should do, is take both sides into consideration and (big word here) use MODERATION in what they do.

Although COVID-19 is similar to a cold/flu, I think people should stop comparing it to that until more official info comes out on that. Yes it carries the same symptoms of a flu, but if it were a flu then there would not need to be all the precautions in place as there is now, not least of which it would not be spreading as fast and out of control as it is (again if it were that close to a flu) had not some precautions/quarantine been put in place (and not just America but all on the world). Don't get me wrong I do know that people comparing it to a flu are right in that it is a COVID respiratory strand, but as many experts have pointed out this is a very new disease, with not much knowledge of it, how quickly it can spread, if it last better in colder weather, how long it lasts on things, how far it can travel, etc...the list goes on.

Why I think quarantine was a good idea for a while, or at least for a month or two.
1. As mentioned above, experts are still trying to figure out this virus, and if the governments in each country, WHO (not sure about them), CDC, and all other health organizations, or people involved in this, then the virus would be far worse then it is at this very moment (from when I post this), and the death rate would be much higher, so with that I think you all owe it to yourselves to be mindful of that, and grateful for all the work that the health organizations and leaders have been doing in recent months, and by trying the best to contain it as quickly and best as possible. Compare it to a bad wildfire (which I have seen in person more then once mind you), if a fire breaks out and no one were to help local officials by listing to what they say (either before or during a wildfire), then it could spread much worse then if people helped out and did what they were told for a one off (or very rare event) in there life, like COVID-19.
2. It's not for not that this is closer to the Spanish Flu of 1918, then just a normal flu that hits every year, and the only reason for that that it is not as bad as the Spanish flu is thanks to modern technology, social media, etc. since all that info can be passed much faster and can/has slowed the spread of COVID-19, and has also helped people recover from this. If people had been going about there lives the same as any other year, then can you imagine how much worse the world would be off then if quarantine restrictions had not been put in place? And this is not me saying this, but it would be far worse then it is now.
3. It has helped most people be more cautious, and sanitary then before (I think) and put some people in to better habits that they otherwise would never have done.
4. Had not certain country's (or most) put travel bans in place then it would have spread much quicker then with travel bans, and social distancing regulations.
5. To date, there is still a lot of uncertainty as to why certain country's, races, individuals get hit with COVID harder then others, so by distancing people, it has and will help experts narrow it down further and faster then if people were not distancing.

Why I don't like the idea of quarantine or think it is/could be bad for a long time: 
1. Not every country, state, or region has gotten (or will) get hit in the same way as others, so by quarantining those people (that are not affected) does cause problems and I do not see it as fully right in some cases, so I think/wish that were different.
2. I do not fully like a government taking control over everyone in that country, since the more you give then control/they take it, the harder it is to get it back, or them willing to give it back, so I think having someway of not allowing that fine, as long as those that fight for that are doing so for the right reason, and not out of hate or annoyance.
3. Those that are willing to take the chance and go about, then let them do so, but if you are one of those people, before you do think about others, before you do that. But if you have done so, and agreed or know to avoid going to see people that are at danger from getting the virus bad then by all means do so. 
4. I speak here for the US (but I know that other country's have there own laws and rights), but for the US there is a reason that the founding fathers but together the amendments, laws, constitutions, etc. to give people the right to live with out being overruled by the government. I fully support those laws and amendments, and do not want them in anyway to go away, so keeping people or the government from doing so is great.

There are some more reason for both sides, and I will think of them over time, but those above are the ones I can think of now.
And here are something I would like to finish with.

This is (hopefully) a once in a file time event, so since the chances of that are pretty high (again hopefully), please be patient with the quarantine, local governments, health experts, and everyone working towards getting the world back to a somewhat normal way of life. We are all humankind no matter what nationality, race, religion, or belief you are, and since that is the case please think about other people first before yourself.
I know that right now is a hard time for everyone, and in those hard times people have a harder time being nice or patient with others, but we can and are all in this together, and if we can remain that way then this will be easier to everyone and for everyone to go through.

The world has been through hard times many, many times in the past, and yet it has still gone on to be where it is (was a few months ago), and so it will with this whole COVID-19. For from hard times will rise great times once again.

I do not expect many people to agree with everything or anything I say, but what I do hope is that you will be mindful of others before yourself, respect your government for what they do (even if you do not agree with it). Respect health experts that are trying to help out (again even if you do not agree with it). Avoid blowing off this whole thing like you are invincible to it or may "not get it that badly", (since again it's not just about you, and the tables may be turned for you later in life). Be patient until this passes over and/or vaccine comes out. And above all realize that this is the perfect time for you to practice an event you really like and get so good at that at your next competition (once they start up) you will get the WR or be in the top 5 in the world on : )


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> Wow, once again I am amazed at the...(how to best put it)...ignorance, silliness, blow off attitude, somewhat selfish talk in this thread, especially in the last day or two from some of you.
> 
> Now before I say anymore, please note that I have been carefully keeping up to date on all the new, news on COVID-19, but that does not mean that I know everything, or that things are not going to change.
> 
> ...


Well said. Sometimes I get to invested in a useless argument. That being said, no one can say it better than @NevEr_QeyX:


NevEr_QeyX said:


> @ProStar @Etotheipi
> 
> Girls, Girls, you're both pretty can we talk about the MGC 7x7 now?
> 
> This is starting to sound like the parents threw away my cubes thread.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Well said. Sometimes I get to invested in a useless argument. That being said, no one can say it better than @NevEr_QeyX:


Thanks, and I think for something of this magnitude it is nice to see others thoughts and above all make people aware of the fact about this. Granted sometimes it is not worth arguing about (like best method, best cube, etc.) but for something that is/can make a huge difference in people's life I do not mind talking about it...plus this thread is kind of meant for that.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> plus this thread is kind of meant for that.


Quick, edit our arguments to have "cube" so they don't get deleted for off-topic!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 22, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Quick, edit our arguments to have "cube" so they don't get deleted for off-topic!


Oops, yeah sorry. Didn't pay attention to the fact that this thread is in the certain thread area. Thanks for pointing that out.

If anyone is against us talking about this in this thread please let us know, although I do not see any harm in this thread right now, and would not mind this one staying about what we have been talking about...if that makes sense. Anyone?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 22, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> If anyone is against us talking about this in this thread please let us know, although I do not see any harm in this thread right now, and would not mind this one staying about what we have been talking about...if that makes sense. Anyone?


Yeah, it was just a joke because you mentioned it was a bit off-topic.


----------



## TomTheCuber101 (Apr 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's not really that true, the flu and corona are very comparable in terms of "deadliness"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. They are comparable, but that statement doesn’t support you in any way. It is a fact that coronavirus is more deadly, and by a more significant margin than you clearly must think.
2. In response the the second statement, leading in from my last point, it is also more dangerous due to the increased ability it has to spread hence why health systems are overwhelmed as it is far worse than a bad flu season.
3. This doesn’t show a lack of acceptance that by realising you are so selfish that you believe you are above potentially the law, scientists who know what is best to do to save lives and are far more qualified than you, and others’ lives. This isn’t some issue that has a definitive right and wrong, it is dangerous and we should do what scientists say as they are the only ones who really can tell us what is right as they know what they’re doing. I’d like to see you go and gather evidence on this after years of training and still come to the conclusion that it is fine to go to your Bible meeting.


ProStar said:


> I'd like to formally state that I don't give **** about corona, even if I do get it(assuming I haven't already) I'll at worst have flu-like symptoms for a few days, and at best I won't have any symptoms at all. I have a decent immune system, I'm fine.


This is one of the most ignorant and selfish things I’ve ever read. You don’t seem to grasp the concept that you as a healthy 12 year old flouting quarantine rules will result in the deaths of people from you transmitting it to the vulnerable. Just think, how could you apologise to someone’s family for giving both their grandparents Coronavirus and they’ve ended up dead. It’s almost manslaughter at this point.


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 22, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Again, more vulnerable people are vulnerable to any sickness and could die of a cold



Among more vulnerable populations the death rate for coronavirus is around 20%. That is FAR higher than the common cold.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 22, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> @ProStar @Etotheipi
> 
> Girls, Girls, you're both pretty can we talk about the MGC 7x7 now?
> 
> This is starting to sound like the parents threw away my cubes thread.


Go talk about that in the Upcoming puzzles thread. This thread can be whatever it wants.


----------



## pjk (Apr 22, 2020)

Due to some misinformation and questionable information be shared, instead of us picking certain posts to remove, I've decided to close this thread. Please do your own research on Covid and listen to medical professionals. When more info comes out, a new thread can be created.


----------

